# Egg sharing when Rhesus Negative



## mutley18 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have O Rhesus Negative blood group and want to egg share (waiting for our first consultation) just wondered if anyone else has egg shared with this blood group and how long you had to wait for a match as I know only 7% of population has this blood group!!!!


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good morning mutley I shared back in 05 was matched within 2 days  I am exactly the same blood group, I will be sharing again around may/june again depending on when we get the go ahead so don't know if the wait will be longer they never saw my blood group as an issue gd luck x


----------



## mutley18 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for that i thought blood group would be an issue. Feel reassured now


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

No problem speak to your clinic as well to make 100 per cent sure xx


----------



## TippyToes (Mar 18, 2012)

Im a rhesus negative and clinic didn't see it as a problem. X


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,

im resus neg, although I didnt know this until my 1st M/C... But when I told the clinic,.they wasnt concerned. I would have thought if it was an issue for clinics, it would be sometging they would ask of state on a form.

As for matching, I did not have any problems been matched.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Tjs (Apr 9, 2013)

HI all im r/n and have a child via ivf iv also shared once and will be doing so again next month I start my treatment within a couple of weeks so fingers crossed x


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello tjs hope all goes well I am hopefully going  to cycle june If they match me in time that is I can't be matched till my dh has finished sperm sharing


----------



## Tjs (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi kezza thankyou hun ur not 2 far behind me then good luck with everything x


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hopefully not to far anyway lol  good luck


----------

